# Neuro pharma var. who's on?



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Landed myself some NP var. running at 100mg a day and things just starting to happen. Anyone else running this and if so, how are you getting on?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

sure Chelsea is running them


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I am but have never used any var before so can't say how good or bad it is compared to any others. I do absolutely LOVE anavar though. Even for just the vascularity it's worth it. Strengths been great but I am on tren ace aswel (another first for me).

I highly doubt ill ever use a different oral again finance depending as var is stupidly expensive. Dbol gives me such bad heartburn and acid reflux I cannot eat. Oxy kills my appetite after a few weeks. Winny destroys my joints despite me using 4 different joint support meds. Never used tbol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Also it's neuro pharm isn't it? Or is there a neuro pharm and neuro pharmA?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> sure Chelsea is running them


I was running them mate at 100mg a day and they were a very welcome addition to the cycle. Strength was up and pumps were very noticeable and very quick, like when doing my hair my arms and shoulders would get pumped so quick!

Used other Var before albeit not many labs but this one definitely felt the best by a good stretch, in fact the whole cycle (test and tren as well) was the best cycle I've done in years in terms of solid muscle gains.

Props to Neuro Pharma.



Suprakill4 said:


> Also it's neuro pharm isn't it? Or is there a neuro pharm and neuro pharmA?


See above haha.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Sounds good, anavar is expensive though for an oral. Off to google...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> I was running them mate at 100mg a day and they were a very welcome addition to the cycle. Strength was up and *pumps were very noticeable and very quick, like when doing my hair my arms and shoulders would get pumped so quick!*
> 
> Used other Var before albeit not many labs but this one definitely felt the best by a good stretch, in fact the whole cycle (test and tren as well) was the best cycle I've done in years in terms of solid muscle gains.
> 
> ...


I had to paint my bedroom on var once, it was like fvcking torture!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> I was running them mate at 100mg a day and they were a very welcome addition to the cycle. Strength was up and pumps were very noticeable and very quick, like when doing my hair my arms and shoulders would get pumped so quick!
> 
> Used other Var before albeit not many labs but this one definitely felt the best by a good stretch, in fact the whole cycle (test and tren as well) was the best cycle I've done in years in terms of solid muscle gains.
> 
> ...


'Doing my hair' lol you fairy.

Ah yeah it says pharm on the price lists I have but pharma on the bottles so typo I reckon.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers lads. On to week 3 now and like I said, things seem to be happening. Veins are more noticeable but I'm still waiting for that pump I've heard about.

Like supra I can't take dbol or winny, dbol gives me gyno quick and winny kills my joints. Tbol decent though.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Adz The Rat said:


> Sounds good, anavar is expensive though for an oral. Off to google...


Very expensive. That's why I just use it in 4 weeks bursts until I can afford more. Current cycle I have done week 1-4 then doing 8-11.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I've got enough for 6 weeks but don't mind extending to 12 if works ok. Might be tempted into their oils too if I can find feedback.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm week three of rohm var, next week I've a tub of Neuro pharma to start so I should be able to give a side by side (ish) comparison.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

That'd be good mate. Hear ROHM var is really good so a comparison would be interesting.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I had to paint my bedroom on var once, it was like fvcking torture!


Mate I can SO imagine that pain! Bet it took days to finish haha!



Suprakill4 said:


> 'Doing my hair' lol you fairy.
> 
> Ah yeah it says pharm on the price lists I have but pharma on the bottles so typo I reckon.


Don't hate..... It's not just a look it's a lifestyle 

*id just like to confirm that "doing my hair" doesn't me straightening or conditioning it's simply putting wax in it and stroking it in to a delightful yet sexy style


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

I've been taking it 100mg ed. it's good mate I get great pumps without the lower back pain I get from WC var.

I'm cutting at the min


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate, looking cut too.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

This is pretty new to me. Pic taken before I worked out too.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Richie186 said:


> This is pretty new to me. Pic taken before I worked out too.


Welcome to anavar lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Fook! If I can get somewhere near that I'll be happy. Better tan than mine too lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Richie186 said:


> Fook! If I can get somewhere near that I'll be happy. Better tan than mine too lol.


Lol. Check ya arms after a hot bath. On var and hot bath my legs come up like a fcuking road map it's mad. Struggle to think why people use other orals I know I won't anymore.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I'll go for a bath later and take a look. Strength and recovery in the gym felt good today, worth pointing out that I'm using WC tren rip too. How long into the var are you now?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Richie186 said:


> I'll go for a bath later and take a look. Strength and recovery in the gym felt good today, worth pointing out that I'm using WC tren rip too. How long into the var are you now?


3 weeks. I think! Will be having a break soon


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Nice bit of back pump from yesterday. Had a few comments now on my vascular look so I'd say var is working well.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Richie186 said:


> View attachment 151228
> 
> 
> Nice bit of back pump from yesterday. Had a few comments now on my vascular look so I'd say var is working well.


Looking good mate! Yeah I usually get comments saying it's disgusting off people at work. Wierdos. Lol.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Really rate NP have used most of there produts never had any trouble so far. Might try Var next but Var does give me terrible back pumps constant


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Really rate NP have used most of there produts never had any trouble so far. Might try Var next but Var does give me terrible back pumps constant


That's what I'm dreading. I've got taurine ready to go just in case.

Been doing a lot of reding on neuro pharma, haven't seen many bad reviews. Got some of their mtren on route, I'll post up how good it is when it gets here.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bigchickenlover said:


> Really rate NP have used most of there produts never had any trouble so far. Might try Var next but Var does give me terrible back pumps constant


This is one thing I've been really pleasantly suprised with actually mate. I suffer with lower back issues since a bad injury over two years ago and sometimes I could honestly sit and cry because it is so uncomfortable on dbol when pumped, but var I havnt noticed much at all. I don't directly train lower back though.


----------



## Amann (Apr 9, 2014)

Sorry to take over the thread slightly. Just wondering, how long can you take var for? I've heard its used to help treat hiv patients....so if they take for prolonged periods of time (like months-years) then does that mean its ok to use it for just as long...? Just a thought.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Amann said:


> Sorry to take over the thread slightly. Just wondering, how long can you take var for? I've heard its used to help treat hiv patients....so if they take for prolonged periods of time (like months-years) then does that mean its ok to use it for just as long...? Just a thought.


I'm planning on running it for 8 weeks but not sure how long you could run it for altogether. I'm taking milk thistle plus 8 litres of water a day to help my liver out. I'm tee total also so that'll help.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Richie186 said:


> That's what I'm dreading. I've got taurine ready to go just in case.
> 
> Been doing a lot of reding on neuro pharma, haven't seen many bad reviews. Got some of their mtren on route, I'll post up how good it is when it gets here.


Done there M tren mate did work but not as much as expected probably, one thing I would do was if used again id use it sparingly as I think you get used to it.

Taurine did nothing for me, would only use Var in small doses again


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> This is one thing I've been really pleasantly suprised with actually mate. I suffer with lower back issues since a bad injury over two years ago and sometimes I could honestly sit and cry because it is so uncomfortable on dbol when pumped, but var I havnt noticed much at all. I don't directly train lower back though.


I just found it very hard to deadlift sometimes impossible so continued course and just pumped iron rather than strength training as the pumps on var are great!!


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Done there M tren mate did work but not as much as expected probably, one thing I would do was if used again id use it sparingly as I think you get used to it.
> 
> Taurine did nothing for me, would only use Var in small doses again


Was thinking 0.5ml into each delt or pec. You think that's too much?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Richie186 said:


> Was thinking 0.5ml into each delt or pec. You think that's too much?


Yea sound pal, did pecs most of the time no pain at all did with orange pin. Did shoulders once was ok did lats a couple of times but seem to sting a fair bit.

0.5ml in each pec. Bout an hour pre gym. Id use it again just once a week for the weekends big lifts


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bigchickenlover said:


> Yea sound pal, did pecs most of the time no pain at all did with orange pin. Did shoulders once was ok did lats a couple of times but seem to sting a fair bit.
> 
> 0.5ml in each pec. Bout an hour pre gym. Id use it again just once a week for the weekends big lifts


I think you are right. I use BSI mtren ds and the np mtren and tend to get immense strength at the beginning but does seem to taper off once use it for along time. I only use once a week now in chest, my worst muscle.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> I think you are right. I use BSI mtren ds and the np mtren and tend to get immense strength at the beginning but does seem to taper off once use it for along time. I only use once a week now in chest, my worst muscle.


I was in the middle of my biggest cycle and had never used Mtren before so found it very effective the first few times but after that nothing really..

Would use now if had the choice as id think it would have a massive effect whilst off cycle..


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Starting week 4 now. Getting drier (I hold water badly) and weight down 3.5 kg. I'll try and get some pics later post workout as this one is post breakfast.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Starting week 4 now. Getting drier (I hold water badly) and weight down 3.5 kg. I'll try and get some pics later post workout as this one is post breakfast.


Mate you look dry as fck! Must be working nicely, I looked rather solid on their Var and I tend to hold a fair bit of water from Test.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. It's working better than I hoped for. Like surpa said, I doubt I'll bother with another oral again tbh. Test does the same with me, it's also why I avoid deca like the plague.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Mtren came today, stuck to the plan and put .5ml into each pec, no sting even through a blue pin.

Took about an hour before it hit me. Christ, pump was fantastic and focus was good. Didn't really feel a lot stronger but aggression was spot on. Only draw back I found was I could (and still can) taste it in my mouth. It's like a really sharp bitter taste. Small price to pay though.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Noticed first real strength gain over the last couple of days. Hit a pb on db shoulder press (47.5kg for 6) and recovery on my leg workout was greatly improved. Veins still popping up all over. Loving this var, my mrs is so impressed that she's decided to run it for 6 weeks at 10mg a day which means she'll be outlifting me by the end of the month!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Richie186 said:


> Noticed first real strength gain over the last couple of days. Hit a pb on db shoulder press (47.5kg for 6) and recovery on my leg workout was greatly improved. Veins still popping up all over. Loving this var, my mrs is so impressed that she's decided to run it for 6 weeks at 10mg a day which means she'll be outlifting me by the end of the month!!


How is she gonna split the tabs into 5 lol. Anymore pics mate. Looks shredded on the last one. Very impressive.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Does var affect anyone's appetite?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Does var affect anyone's appetite?


Yeah mine batters it good tool when dieting


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

bail said:


> Yeah mine batters it good tool when dieting


Hmm I'll stay away from that then that's all I need lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Hmm I'll stay away from that then that's all I need lol


Best oral I have ever used as far as appetite is concerned. Dbol and oxy wipes mine out, and I get so bad with acid reflux I always end up coming off. Just finished 4 weeks on var and can't say my appetite was effected at all. Thank god as it's terrible anyway.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> How is she gonna split the tabs into 5 lol. Anymore pics mate. Looks shredded on the last one. Very impressive.


Going to use a different lab mate. Shame NP don't do 10mg but not to worry. I'll get some more pics up tomorrow after training.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Appetite been fine on these. It's my first go on var and could do without appetite issues as I don't eat enough anyway.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Best oral I have ever used as far as appetite is concerned. Dbol and oxy wipes mine out, and I get so bad with acid reflux I always end up coming off. Just finished 4 weeks on var and can't say my appetite was effected at all. Thank god as it's terrible anyway.


Is best oral I've used I'm just a pussy when it comes to any oral sides lol


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Pic from this morning. 3lb down on last week but haven't had carbs here for 10 hours so looking a bit flat.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Richie186 said:


> Pic from this morning. 3lb down on last week but haven't had carbs here for 10 hours so looking a bit flat.


Obliques are coming through well mate!! Where about in Yorkshire you from?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Cheers mate. A little town in North Yorkshire called Northallerton. From Leeds originally but moved here a few years ago.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

VR.... Valentino Rossi?.. ;p


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ha! I'm a massive Rossi fan mate. It's actually mine and my wife's first initial but if it ever goes pear shaped with her I'll just get rossis "46" tattooed next to it.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Richie186 said:


> Starting week 4 now. Getting drier (I hold water badly) and weight down 3.5 kg. I'll try and get some pics later post workout as this one is post breakfast.


Looking good in this pic mate, nice and dry. What weight are you now?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks mate. Drying out was the main aim. I'm 103kg dead. I think the var has added hardness to my muscles too.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

Richie186 said:


> Ha! I'm a massive Rossi fan mate. It's actually mine and my wife's first initial but if it ever goes pear shaped with her I'll just get rossis "46" tattooed next to it.


Hahaha, nice one mate. Me too.

The 3/4 sleeve tattoo you can just see on my arm in my avi is an ode to yamaha (red speedblocks) and includes rossi sun/moon inspired parts.

Hope he brings it this weekend in Mugello.

Nice litte motogp tangent there... haha

So.... var...


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

He's doing alright this year, nobody going to touch Marquez though. Nice sleeve, from what I can see. I'd love Yamaha to bring back the old red speed block colours.

Var is awesome mate. Best oral I've used by far in terms of strength and appearance.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

Nah, i think marquez probably has this one sewn up. Shame for Rossi but to be honest as long as Lorenzo suffers i'm happy. totally with you on the speedblocks. My R1 is actually decked out in the 2006 valencia (white with red speedblocks) colours. Looks a treat if i do say so myself.

Definitely gonna get some var on the go soon hopefully. You're lookin good on it mate. I want a slice of that action (the var, i mean). Haha.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Week 7 for me and my stomach is in bits. So much acid reflux and dodgy stomach on it but gains have been brilliant


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Haven't had any stomach issues yet but I'm only starting week 5 now. I'll put up with them if gains carry on coming. I think!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Insanity said:


> Where do I send the cheque?


Used there tren e and test e both lovely stuff.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Been reding up in their oils. Haven't heard much negativity, might give them a go over winter.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Richie186 said:


> Haven't had any stomach issues yet but I'm only starting week 5 now. I'll put up with them if gains carry on coming. I think!


Negatives I've had: Bloating, acid reflux, cramps

Positives I've had: 10lbs in weight, strength and focus is ridiculous, veins in places which shouldn't have veins.

Overall it's been quality but almost looking forward to coming off and being able to have a meal without cramping for an jour after!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Mtren came today, stuck to the plan and put .5ml into each pec, no sting even through a blue pin.
> 
> Took about an hour before it hit me. Christ, pump was fantastic and focus was good. Didn't really feel a lot stronger but aggression was spot on. Only draw back I found was I could (and still can) taste it in my mouth. It's like a really sharp bitter taste. Small price to pay though.


Told you it was good PMSL


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Told you it was good PMSL


Love the stuff. Going to limit it to 2 workouts a week though. Pump stays for hours, unfortunately so does the taste in my mouth!


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

So to go over again NP var is decent hope so got some on route. How much are people running and what times of the day?? Will be running with NP test 400 at 2ml pw


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Very decent mate. I'm running 50mg in the morning and 50mg mid afternoon. I wouldn't think any more than that would be necessary.

Doing some reading up on NP test/tren. Will you be logging your progress on here at all?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

I rate NP have used a lot of there products and had good results. Var I ran 100mg a day one in morning and one pre training or 5th meal. Did the trick


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Love the stuff. Going to limit it to 2 workouts a week though. Pump stays for hours, unfortunately so does the taste in my mouth!


Pump hangs around all day lol

Add slin post workout 

That taste thing has happened to me, like a penny in my mouth PMSL


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Pump hangs around all day lol
> 
> Add slin post workout
> 
> That taste thing has happened to me, like a *penis* in my mouth PMSL


Edited for reality :beer:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Pump hangs around all day lol
> 
> Add slin post workout
> 
> That taste thing has happened to me, like a penny in my mouth PMSL


Never really looked into slin. Want to add gh next bulk cycle along with 1g test and around 1g EQ.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Richie186 said:


> Never really looked into slin. Want to add gh next bulk cycle along with 1g test and around 1g EQ.


Go slin and GH :lol:


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

This is starting to take the pi5s now!!!

Added ROHM thermo lipid yesterday at 1.5ml a day. Hoping it helps shift the stubbon fat on my stomach.


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

Crazy veins!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Davyy said:


> Crazy veins!


Fcuk me that one on calf looks like a snake lol. What is that thermo lipid mate. It's on my suppliers list who I use for everything but never known what it is?


----------



## fuuji (May 8, 2012)

Don't know about their var, but I pinned 0.4ml of their mtren and got banned from super drug on the way home from the gym.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk me that one on calf looks like a snake lol. What is that thermo lipid mate. It's on my suppliers list who I use for everything but never known what it is?


Thermo is clen, t3, yohimbine. First time using it, only started yesterday. Didn't shake as much as I thought but I was very warm all day. Tapering dose up to 2ml a day, started on 0.5ml.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

fuuji said:


> Don't know about their var, but I pinned 0.4ml of their mtren and got banned from super drug on the way home from the gym.


Using their mtren too.  good stuff isn't it! Only doing it twice a week but I love the stuff.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Still a few weeks to go but happy so far with progress.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Richie186 said:


> Thermo is clen, t3, yohimbine. First time using it, only started yesterday. Didn't shake as much as I thought but I was very warm all day. Tapering dose up to 2ml a day, started on 0.5ml.


Ah right. Is it an injectable or do you drink it mate? Looking dry as fcuk in that last pic mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

fuuji said:


> Don't know about their var, but I pinned 0.4ml of their mtren and got banned from super drug on the way home from the gym.


Lol!!!! I use np and BSI mtren and it's had me in some situations too lol.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Drink it mate. I just put it in my coffee. Tried putting it straight in my mouth, doesn't taste of anything really. Shaking a bit today but nowt much. Taurine ready to go in case of cramps also.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Richie186 said:


> Drink it mate. I just put it in my coffee. Tried putting it straight in my mouth, doesn't taste of anything really. Shaking a bit today but nowt much. Taurine ready to go in case of cramps also.


Sounds good mate ill get some of that when I next cut for certain.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Still going well on this little blast. Strength still good even though body weight is down so all good on that front. Not convinced by this thermo lipid though. On 2ml a day and not really getting any sides at all. By all accounts 2ml should leave me a shaking mess, still, to early to tell if it's working or not.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Quick update. Going strong, thermo lipid defo doing it's thing now, feel really warm all the time and lost a bit of weight of the last week or so. Still enjoying the var also as my strength has remained despite weight loss. Impressed with this neuro pharma lab, so much so I'm going to use them on my bulk in October.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

gonna switch onto NP var after ive finshed these CR ones. CR are very good, massive pump, but feck me they dont half give me stomach acid issues. Training partner is suffering the same.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Lad in my gym saying the same about CR. He's running 100mg a day but dreads eating as the acid is a nightmare.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> Lad in my gym saying the same about CR. He's running 100mg a day but dreads eating as the acid is a nightmare.


yeah some days are worse than others. Burping all the time. Only stops when i eat, so have to eat constantly lol.

thats probably why i went from 17.10 to 18.1 in 4 days last week pmsl


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Back leaning out nicely now. Problem area for me normally as I carry a lot of fat here.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Clubber Lang said:


> gonna switch onto NP var after ive finshed these CR ones. CR are very good, massive pump, but feck me they dont half give me stomach acid issues. Training partner is suffering the same.


 @Clubber Lang, you ever used var to gain/bulk? If so do you rate them for lean mass?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Cronus said:


> @Clubber Lang, you ever used var to gain/bulk? If so do you rate them for lean mass?


yes buddy, using 100mg CR var with 1g AP test-e and 500mg AP dec with 400mg NP Mast-e.

getting and got good constant pump/solid look.

downside, im, and my training partner, are getting terrible stomach acid reflux from the Var, burping all the time, horrible. Tempted to switch brands, might give the NP var ago as theyre getting very good feedback.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> yes buddy, using 100mg CR var with 1g AP test-e and 500mg AP dec with 400mg NP Mast-e.
> 
> getting and got good constant pump/solid look.
> 
> downside, im, and my training partner, are getting terrible stomach acid reflux from the Var, burping all the time, horrible. Tempted to switch brands, might give the NP var ago as theyre getting very good feedback.


Heard D-hacks var very good and not bad price


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

ollie321 said:


> Heard D-hacks var very good and not bad price


dhacks aren't anything special, just seem well pushed.


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> dhacks aren't anything special, just seem well pushed.


Alot of people say are good but u might be right, i normally use WC for everything but their var is well expensive


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

@Richie186...... What is your food intake like?..... Just started my np test e and dbol yesterday, heard good things and read few things including you guys posts. Might run anavar on the latter end of my course as you rate it so highly. (can't argue with pic results)... Pip free test e but I found so was med-tech 9 times outta 10 and got good results from that


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey Richie what's your eating like?


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

Just started a test e and dbol course from from neuro pharma. 500mg test e 16weeks and 40mg dbol 4weeks... Was thinking about the use of anavar for np for the latter end of my course as np anavar is clearly doing the business


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Alright Danny. Diet is pretty clean but I do allow a decent cheat once a week.

Carbs are low as I'm cutting, around 180g a day on training days and less than 100g on rest days with higher fats. Usual stuff, lots of chicken, mince, turkey and lean steak. Carbs are from boiled pots or rice. Veggies with all meals of course. A friend is running the same cycle as you, test e and dbol from NP and doing really well. Looks decent too.


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

Cheers.. It's my second course of Test e and dbol but first was with med-tech which I had good quality gains off... Wanted to try np and do a comparison... Least I know np anavar is good to go, as you seem to be having good results from it.. Do you split your anavar? @Richie186


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

Cheers.. It's my second course of Test e and dbol but first was with med-tech which I had good quality gains off... Wanted to try np and do a comparison... Least I know np anavar is good to go, as you seem to be having good results from it.. Do you split your anavar? @Richie186


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

Cheers.. It's my second course of Test e and dbol but first was with med-tech which I had good quality gains off... Wanted to try np and do a comparison... Least I know np anavar is good to go, as you seem to be having good results from it.. Do you split your anavar? @Richie186


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes I split. 50mg when I wake and another 50mg around 4pm.

Haven't had any real sides apart from a rise in bp which I expected. It's not too bad though. The vascular look it gives was a shock, I knew var was decent for veins but I wasn't expecting them in my quads and core. I'll be sorry to come off to be honest but I won't use another oral from now on. Going to see what it's like on a bulk in October along with higher test and EQ.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Another 3lb off last week, surprised as I didn't bother with any cardio. Dropping cals right down now to 300 below maintainence for last 30 days. Thermo lipid seems to work well but tbh it worked better on my wife than it did me. Increase in bp now also but I've run var for a while so was to be expected.


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

Looking nice and lean @Richie186 I pinned my 2nd test e in my left delt 3days ago. My first right delt pin came up with a bruise on the outside of my bicep and area was red. My 2nd left delt pin it's gone the same except it's slightly lump as if to suggest it's leaked under the skin. Not worries it's the dreaded A word as it's not sore. Use light bruise and slight lump. Thought I put this here as quite few u guys here are seasoned users. Be good for some feedback. Will add pic


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

U guys use np. All I can find is maybe it has a high ba content but surly that would effect a fair few people taking this product


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

Looking nice and lean @Richie186 I pinned my 2nd test e in my left delt 3days ago. My first right delt pin came up with a bruise on the outside of my bicep and area was red. My 2nd left delt pin it's gone the same except it's slightly lump as if to suggest it's leaked under the skin. Not worries it's the dreaded A word as it's not sore. Use light bruise and slight lump. Thought I put this here as quite few u guys here are seasoned users. Be good for some feedback. Will add pic


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

2nd pin of np test and bruise below delt near bicep and slightly lumpy


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

Doesn't hurt just uncomfortable. Def not infection.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Really want to try this lab but my none of my sources stock it and I got 4 lol


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

Just not happy with this slight swelling and bruising travelling to outta bicep. Slight lumps. Dull ache.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dannycost said:


> Just not happy with this slight swelling and bruising travelling to outta bicep. Slight lumps. Dull ache.


Take an anti histamine and an ibuprofen


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

^^^x2^^^ piriton works wonders and ibuprofen sorts any swelling.


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

Ta. Thought I'd ride it out bit longer. Day 4this morning and all is good (touch wood) swelling gone and just slight couple bumps only to touch, and faint bruising. Still trained shoulders hard regardless. What do you think it could have been?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I get the odd lump after jabbing. Seems to be if I move a lot while pin is in me. You might of gone through a vein and out the other side also. That normally bruises a bit.


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

Don't think the np dbol is no where near as good as the British dragon I had before. Can't really tell if it's even "kicked" in. Hate to use that word lol... Day 9 on test e and dbol, least I know the var I'll get for the end of my cycle Def works, living proof above lol Richie186


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah I did think that as blood come out a bit than normally. And aspiration showed nothing. But then was thinking maybe a high ba content. How did you find all ur np gear @Richie186?


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

How u find ur np gear @Richie186


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dannycost said:


> Don't think the np dbol is no where near as good as the British dragon I had before. Can't really tell if it's even "kicked" in. Hate to use that word lol... Day 9 on test e and dbol, least I know the var I'll get for the end of my cycle Def works, living proof above lol Richie186


16 posts and over 80% of them are on the same NP thread, first you claim you have swelling and bruising and now the Dbol is nowhere near as good as British Dragon....hmmm

First of all, maybe your injection technique is off because jabbing AAS has never caused me to bruise, in fact the only times I have ever been bruised is from putting the needle in a tiny amount and clearly hitting a very sensitive area which would result in me having to change sites, funnily enough when the gear was jabbed in the other site which didn't result in pain when the needle went in, I didn't have a bruise.

Secondly, being on cycle for 9 days and expecting to get the feeling of it "kicking in" is possibly a bit premature don't you think? Ive used NP's Test 400, Anavar, Test E and I am about to use their Rip 200 so I can 100% guarantee the gear is good otherwise I would be using a different lab, most likely Wildcat, so maybe give the cycle some time, base your review on results not a feeling of kicking in and see how you get along.

Thirdly, British Dragons gear has been slated recently as it has been tested quite thoroughly and has shown to be containing something completely different to what the label said or nothing at all so the comparison of their Dbol to NP's wont hold much weight in a discussion.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

They do a rip blend now eh! Interesting.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Would you say NP is best anavar around at moment?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Haven't tried them all so can only go off my own experience. It's done what it's supposed to do, I'm harder, leaner and more vascular than I've ever been and my strength has increased on most things despite losing a good chunk of weight. It's defo a good lab and I'll be using their oils from now on too.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Richie186 said:


> They do a rip blend now eh! Interesting.


Yea mate.... Turned up today and I jab tonight


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

One of my fav labs to use at mo..

Used WC for last 4-5 years with no issues, but find their oil a little thick. Tried some NP and v smooth. So far no PIP at all from test e & deca.. Slight PIP for 1-2 days after prop - but that's to be expected.

Have just ordered their var & winny after reading posts on here. Excited haha.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

B-rad said:


> Really want to try this lab but my none of my sources stock it and I got 4 lol


Nice subtle source request lol.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

ah24 said:


> One of my fav labs to use at mo..
> 
> Used WC for last 4-5 years with no issues, but find their oil a little thick. Tried some NP and v smooth. So far no PIP at all from test e & deca.. Slight PIP for 1-2 days after prop - but that's to be expected.
> 
> Have just ordered their var & winny after reading posts on here. Excited haha.


Used wildcat a lot in the past. Never had an issue with any of their stuff tbh. Was on their tren rip 300 not long ago. Awesome. Bit pricey but I don't mind paying for results like that.


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> 16 posts and over 80% of them are on the same NP thread, first you claim you have swelling and bruising and now the Dbol is nowhere near as good as British Dragon....hmmm
> 
> First of all, maybe your injection technique is off because jabbing AAS has never caused me to bruise, in fact the only times I have ever been bruised is from putting the needle in a tiny amount and clearly hitting a very sensitive area which would result in me having to change sites, funnily enough when the gear was jabbed in the other site which didn't result in pain when the needle went in, I didn't have a bruise.
> 
> ...


As Where I see your an experienced user and others here, I though t be a good place to get some info on a particular problem. So your ridiculous comment saying I "claim" to have bruising is lame. When why would I bother to come on here and ask. And saying just cause u have never bruised, then no one else (me) haven't or should! Wrong!

My technique isn't off, this is not my first cycle or first time pinning, and iv never had a problem until now. Iv used pharmacy and we and med tech and all has been well. All sudden iv changed "brands" and got concerned on the contents. A point raised earlier is I may have passed through a vein (for the first time) hence my bruising (swelling I'm unsure of)

Yes 9 days is premature agreed but I was mearly using a short comparison to what is previously had in the same time scale. And 100%fact British dragon was spot on. (that I was receiving)

As Where I value your certain points on indicating particular substances work, you never mentioned dbol.

All in short I was asking a question as something happened and I was concerned.

And I don't want loads of posts, just sometimes dnt send then all sudden sends a few at once or don't send at all. So tried to keep them short as it seemed that worked


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Well that's all my var gone 

Really did contemplate getting one more tub but 60 days is enough. Bf done last night, 10.5%. A drop of 1.5%. I'm happy with that at my age (39)










I'll be using NP again for sure. A very good lab IMO.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richie186 said:


> Well that's all my var gone
> 
> Really did contemplate getting one more tub but 60 days is enough. Bf done last night, 10.5%. A drop of 1.5%. I'm happy with that at my age (39)
> 
> ...


Put the fvcking seat down

Look great mate. Suppose I can't use my age as an excuse for being fat now then. Bugger :lol:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Dannycost said:


> Don't think the np dbol is no where near as good as the British dragon I had before. Can't really tell if it's even "kicked" in. Hate to use that word lol... Day 9 on test e and dbol, least I know the var I'll get for the end of my cycle Def works, living proof above lol Richie186


i used np dbol and thought it was crap. used there oils test and tren both spot on would use again.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Put the fvcking seat down
> 
> Look great mate. Suppose I can't use my age as an excuse for being fat now then. Bugger :lol:


Look at the shine on the toilet bowl though! Took me ages to get that sheen!

Cheers mate, been a lazy Cnut with cv but diet

and decent gear looked after me.


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

Richie, how do you frame your diets mate? Do you just cut cals straight to a deficit or taper down? Whaat kind of deficit do you run?

I ask as i've never cut on gear before. Plenty of times without... but i'm looking forward to reduced muscle loss this time :thumbup1:

Looking good mate. (Also Rossi's resigned for 2 more seasons.. result  )


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Hi mate. I did taper down on this cut but it was steep. Went from 4500-3500-2800 over 3 weeks. 2800 is around 500 deficient for me as I work 12 hour shifts in a physical job.

I've lost no strength at all and even gained in some areas.

Chuffed for Rossi, only reason I still watch moto gp!


----------



## Lance Uppercut (May 19, 2014)

Good stuff mate, cheers. Gives me an idea what i can get away with.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Yea mate.... Turned up today and I jab tonight
> 
> View attachment 153121


How you getting on with these?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

B-rad said:


> How you getting on with these?


Very well mate, just ordered more of the Rip 200, its a very good product indeed. Var I have used before so I knew it was good 

Strength is up and im noticeably tighter and a bit more vascular


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

I used this for 60 days. Was fab.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Very well mate, just ordered more of the Rip 200, its a very good product indeed. Var I have used before so I knew it was good
> 
> Strength is up and im noticeably tighter and a bit more vascular


How much you running a week? I think I'm gonna purchase some soon


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sgtsniff said:


> View attachment 154242
> 
> 
> I used this for 60 days. Was fab.
> ...


What dose mate?



B-rad said:


> How much you running a week? I think I'm gonna purchase some soon


2ml eod mate along with 100mg Var per day, all NP.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> What dose mate?
> 
> 2ml eod mate along with 100mg Var per day, all NP.


I'm thinking of doing a ml or a 1.5ml eod to see if I can add some lean muscle. Still not 100% sure on what lab to use tho lol! It's doing my head in


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> What dose mate?
> 
> 2ml eod mate along with 100mg Var per day, all NP.


I'm thinking of doing a ml or a 1.5ml eod to see if I can add some lean muscle. Still not 100% sure on what lab to use tho lol! It's doing my head in


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

starting my NP var on monday. Been using CR for what feels like years, but only been a month lol.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

I have never ran anavar is that weird?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

B-rad said:



> I'm thinking of doing a ml or a 1.5ml eod to see if I can add some lean muscle. Still not 100% sure on what lab to use tho lol! It's doing my head in


Well you can see what works mate, my suggestion would be NP, even at 1ml eod that would be a very good cycle.


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Haven't used the rip blend myself but the was impressive. Few lads I know using various NP products and all are loving it.


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

evening

im on neuro pharma tri test 400 T400 and loving it zero pip and i mean nothing mon 1ml fri 1ml

rocket fuel strong sh1t defo dosed right feel it kick my ass

just ordered 5 more vials which do contain 10.3 ml--- happy days ------

lets hope they keep this up as an up and coming lab !!!!!

im on this wagon just ordered some np var from me hp source !!!!


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

grant hunter said:


> So to go over again NP var is decent hope so got some on route. How much are people running and what times of the day?? Will be running with NP test 400 at 2ml pw


i can say that there t400 is rocket fuel zero pip and gains strength through the roof at 2ml per week

horny as a mo fo also !!!!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

dj case said:


> i can say that there t400 is rocket fuel zero pip and gains strength through the roof at 2ml per week
> 
> horny as a mo fo also !!!!!!


Good isn't it! I rarely try any new labs but I heard good things about Neuro and to be fair they have been spot on, long may it continue


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

The neuro pharma anavar I got are white with np on them and are bit grainy. Any one had the np anavar like this?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Yes mate mine were like that. Dissolved really quickly in the mouth if you didn't swallow right away.


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

Cool.. Started yesterday 50mg morning first wake 4pm...., 50mg at 3pm... Were u on a low carb high protein?


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

Dannycost said:


> Cool.. Started yesterday 50mg morning first wake 4pm...., 50mg at 3pm... Were u on a low carb high protein?


Yes mate. Can't remember exact macros but think it was around 400g protein and below 150g carb. Fats were around 150g too.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> What dose mate?
> 
> 2ml eod mate along with 100mg Var per day, all NP.


Couple of months late mate but 100mg ed.


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

i love neuro pharma

i love neuro pharma

i love neuro pharma

i love neuro pharma


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm on day 6 of np var and although I'm on test e as well, I'm ridiculously horny non stop! Seems like the two have combined to make it ten times as "worse" lol heard people taken var and saying it's reduced their sexual libido, but it's been million times the opposite for me. Already Def feeling harder (not my cock lol) I'm conscious about changes to myself and it feels like I can actually feel feel them their rather than when I tense them. I'm totally excited to see what happens at week 3/4 onwards


----------



## Richie186 (May 29, 2012)

I think if you use var (or any oral) without test it effects your libido for the worse. You're in for some solid gains mate. Can't wait to get on var again, I'll be using np for sure.


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

Richie186 said:


> Landed myself some NP var. running at 100mg a day and things just starting to happen. Anyone else running this and if so, how are you getting on?


Not on now mate

but used in the summer def gtg

Great pumps and strength went up

vascularity and all that

will def use again next cut.


----------



## Dannycost (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah well it's Def a good Combo.last 8 weeks of Test e so gonna use the var to the end. Legs and shoulders especially feeling hard as ****


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

funk it im going np var and ill post my thoughts during cycle.


----------

